
Union Square Ventures invests in Delicious' Founder new startup - nicola
http://www.unionsquareventures.com/2010/11/tasty-labs.php
======
shrikant
Reading the "About" section over at <http://www.tastylabs.com/>, one might be
forgeiven for thinking Schachter was/is the CEO of Morgan Stanley.

------
joshu
Yay!

Also, we're hiring!

------
pavel
Does anyone know what TastyLabs is?

~~~
tptacek
Pretty sure they're selling jellyfish aquariums.

~~~
joshu
No no -- Jellyfish markets. That's how I roll.

~~~
revorad
Thanks, that explains your tagline: "We're putting the useful back into social
software."

~~~
joshu
Can I interest you in a jellyfish?

------
medianama
Why would they not?

